# Movable run fencing



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

I have been thinking on ways to use tposts and welded fence wire, about 4 to 5 ft high wire and 6ft posts, to make panels of sorts so that I have movable fencing to allow the chickens to free range while not being so free, in various areas of our property. I had a neighbors dog come on the property and kill 2 of my hens last week so they have been locked into the coop since. 
My thoughts have been to cut the wire fencing into workable lengths of say maybe 10 ft and attach to the tposts, overlapping wire and wiring or heavy duty zip tying to the posts. My thoughts is this makes moving the fencing easier for one person and allows for working around trees or structures a little easier. 
Has anyone attempted this type of fencing for movable runs, daytime use only? It would take herding them or carrying them over to the fenced area, but would open up so much space for them. I would love to utilize it for working areas of my spring garden as well to work the ground more over the winter. 
What's your thoughts?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I sure haven't. I had fixed runs and would extend them with Xpens when I was outside. But that was with Silkies and they didn't fly.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I sure haven't. I had fixed runs and would extend them with Xpens when I was outside. But that was with Silkies and they didn't fly.


Our littlest silkie survived though I have no clue how! She had a few punctures under her wing but is doing fine. Stupid dog got 1 of my Dominique hens and one of my faverolle hens. A couple others had minor injuries. 
Next time I see it on my property shes a dead dog. SSS situation! There are 2 other dogs running around as well that will face the same fate if it comes to it. 
In the past I have clipped wings enough to prohibit flying, so I guess that might would help keep them in. In theory I think the fencing would keep the dogs out, but I hadn't thoroughly thought through the flying side of things.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

And movable also kind of implies movable if something like a dog hits it.

Can you do a large run around the outside of their coop. That way it's always there if there's a predator problem, like now, or if the weather dictates they be up. Build it high enough to cover the top with wire. Birds can't get out, dogs can't climb in.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> And movable also kind of implies movable if something like a dog hits it.
> 
> Can you do a large run around the outside of their coop. That way it's always there if there's a predator problem, like now, or if the weather dictates they be up. Build it high enough to cover the top with wire. Birds can't get out, dogs can't climb in.


I am definitely planning fencing around the coop, but also would like to utilize the chickens in areas that aren't near the coop. My thoughts are that in using tposts and wire panels connected at the posts it should he as sturdy as a chicken Tractor but the shape would he more easily changed to suit the areas needs. I'm gonna give it a try. I'll toss and affix old tarp over the top for cover.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm not getting the t post. Those are pounded in the ground. Are you planning on driving them in?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You know to secure a movable fence you could put a hotwire around the outside of it. Nose touches dogs are sent running. So is almost every other critter.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You know to secure a movable fence you could put a hotwire around the outside of it. Nose touches dogs are sent running. So is almost every other critter.


That would work and be flexible.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm not getting the t post. Those are pounded in the ground. Are you planning on driving them in?


T posts are heavy metal posts that are essentially the shape of a T that are pounded into the ground. The ones i use are also studded down then length about every inch in order to affix wire or something to and it keeps it from sliding up and down on the pole. Google t post


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> That would work and be flexible.


Yeah, I actually want the premier fencing that runs solar and is electric but I gotta go budget friendlier at the moment.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

PowellClan5 said:


> T posts are heavy metal posts that are essentially the shape of a T that are pounded into the ground. The ones i use are also studded down then length about every inch in order to affix wire or something to and it keeps it from sliding up and down on the pole. Google t post


I know what they are, that's why I'm confused about their use. Drove a few of those in my lifetime and hope never to do it again.

If you're doing portable how is it going to be portable if you're pounding in posts?


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I know what they are, that's why I'm confused about their use. Drove a few of those in my lifetime and hope never to do it again.
> 
> If you're doing portable how is it going to be portable if you're pounding in posts?


I guess portable is the wrong word. I haven't had an issue pulling up a tpost after rainy days before with a little wiggle back and forth. 
Basically what i wanted was post that didnt need a hole dug that could be moved if needed. So I was thinking tpost. Then I could move the fence easier if I needed too but it would be strong enough to stay put.... hopefully I am explaining it well enough lol. 
Basically I would like to be able to take a fence down and move it if I needed to. But today I used a 5ft fencing and the tposts and a few chickens still managed to fly over... so I am thinking my hopes for what I envisioned working wouldn't work anyway. 
I would love to fence in completely around my coop and back into the wooded area a little. But if they are flying over a 5 ft fence it would seem it wouldn't be safe anyway because they would get out still and then vulnerable to the dogs. 
I really liked the idea of not putting a top over the fenced area since the area I would like to fence it would not work due to some tree and wooded cover I wanted to leave. 
Ugh, just not finding the solution to meet my wants lol


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Either you have loose soil or you're not driving them that deep. I can see how they'd be easier to pull that way. 

How about doing the temp fence around the coop for now. Get bird netting. Incorporating the coop roof use that as part of the anchor to the fencing. That way you can move around and the birds can't fly out. Of course I'm assuming your coop is at least 8 foot high.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

I hadn't


robin416 said:


> Either you have loose soil or you're not driving them that deep. I can see how they'd be easier to pull that way.
> 
> How about doing the temp fence around the coop for now. Get bird netting. Incorporating the coop roof use that as part of the anchor to the fencing. That way you can move around and the birds can't fly out. Of course I'm assuming your coop is at least 8 foot high.


I hadn't even considered netting. My coop is the hoop coop shape using a trampoline frame. I'll keep brainstorming until I come up with something. 
And you are correct, I don't drive the posts super deep and I have loose soil. It was basically woods a year ago. We cleared and moved in September '19. After a good rain it's easy enough to move these posts even after driving them a foot in. Yet if the posts are left alone, they are sturdy enough. If I were to want a permanent and large fence, I'd definitely put in wood corner posts for support though. Otherwise the corners would give I would think.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Netting is a royal pain to work with but it can't leave little cuts all over your hands and arms and it's light.

Not sure I could get mine out of the ground that easy. A foot is quite a ways. Where I lived before this the tractor was used to pull them out of the ground. No measly human was going to get them out without serious injury to the human or the post.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Netting is a royal pain to work with but it can't leave little cuts all over your hands and arms and it's light.
> 
> Not sure I could get mine out of the ground that easy. A foot is quite a ways. Where I lived before this the tractor was used to pull them out of the ground. No measly human was going to get them out without serious injury to the human or the post.


You need the tool, a T post lifter. I got mine from Harbor Freight, it was about fifteen dollars.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

I've made plenty of temporary runs with t posts, welded fence panels and zip ties. The cheap zip ties will last about three years in the weather, then the UV makes them brittle.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Poultry Judge said:


> You need the tool, a T post lifter. I got mine from Harbor Freight, it was about fifteen dollars.


I didn't need one, I had the tractor and a chain.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I didn't need one, I had the tractor and a chain.


That's the shortest path.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I've made plenty of temporary runs with t posts, welded fence panels and zip ties. The cheap zip ties will last about three years in the weather, then the UV makes them brittle.


That's about what I was thinking. I'll either need to buy 6 ft fencing or add some netting above the 5ft fencing, which is what I think I'll do. It should be easy enough to zip tie some thin wood pieces to the top of my tpost and attach netting that way. I'll get it done. Good to know someone else has utilized what I was thinking of doing and had success with it! Thanks for replying!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You don't need to attach any wood to the t post to attach the netting. Zip it snuggly just below one of the nubs and it won't go anywhere. I did that with straight plastic posts and it worked. They didn't slide up or down unless really tugged on.

And I was rather amazed it worked.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

PowellClan5 said:


> That's about what I was thinking. I'll either need to buy 6 ft fencing or add some netting above the 5ft fencing, which is what I think I'll do. It should be easy enough to zip tie some thin wood pieces to the top of my tpost and attach netting that way. I'll get it done. Good to know someone else has utilized what I was thinking of doing and had success with it! Thanks for replying!


I have done that by taping fiberglass fence rods on top of the t posts and zip tying and taping netting to that, as well as 3/4 inch pvc pipe which is easy to handle and cut.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You don't need to attach any wood to the t post to attach the netting. Zip it snuggly just below one of the nubs and it won't go anywhere. I did that with straight plastic posts and it worked. They didn't slide up or down unless really tugged on.
> 
> And I was rather amazed it worked.


I need to go higher than my tposts go to get the netting higher than the fencing. I dont want to drape it over the area, but go up higher than the fence.


----------



## PowellClan5 (Nov 6, 2020)

Poultry Judge said:


> I have done that by taping fiberglass fence rods on top of the t posts and zip tying and taping netting to that, as well as 3/4 inch pvc pipe which is easy to handle and cut.


I have lots of thin branches we've been saving from clearing property. They should make good sturdy places to attach the netting.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

PowellClan5 said:


> I need to go higher than my tposts go to get the netting higher than the fencing. I dont want to drape it over the area, but go up higher than the fence.


OK, I didn't think of that.


----------

